# Another Hack Heater



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

HVAC company moved and installed new furnace for HO and also bundled in moving water heater on the deal. The GC on the job said that the plumber would do the heater but the home owner said it was a package "deal"

You can see in the second photo the old location. I'm finding out tomorrow how much they charged. It just pisses me off how unprofessional these companies with there "certified technicians" can be.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, ballzy move leaving the expansion tank like that, with no valve... or drain... or support... wow.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

But don't you dare ph&ck with their ****! Unbelievable dude!!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Our electric W/H's are supposed to be hard-wired on new installs. Was the W/H hard-wired originally?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Our electric W/H's are supposed to be hard-wired on new installs. Was the W/H hard-wired originally?


 what exactly do you mean by hard wired? I didn't pay attention to it but all heaters here are wired with a (10-2?) wire from panel box to heater. It looks as if they had enough wire to relocate to new spot. Are you referring to it having to be BX cable?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

hard wired is having a wire directly from the panel to the heater, as opposed to having a plug on it and plugging it into a receptacle


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is what hard-wired means to me.

No plug, or exposed wiring. That is code here on electric W/H's.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

He should at least put a strap to the ceiling to hold the expansion tank or take a peice of 1 1/2 pvc pipe and make a leg down to the heater...

we see the hard wired ones all the time and the soft wired ones too... dont make a lot of difference to me..... 

The only thing that looks good it the drain pan going to the drain....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

What I don't get is why they relocated it. I could see disconnecting it for the install of the furnace, but it looks like they could have put it back in it's original spot... unless I'm missing something from the pictures....

Most HVAC guys out here hate water heaters and bump up their prices so much that they get turned down.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I like how they zip tied the 220 wire to the copper pipe.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

The furnace install is not any nicer than the water heater.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

At least they were consistent with their hackery


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

I like where the ball valve is. Nothing like thinking ahead. Ummmmm what do we do with the romex, I know...lets wire tie it to the hot water pipe !!! Hey go get me two female pex adapters, no wait...F-it I have these shark bite things. Another job well done by Hack-V A C.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

How long is that cast iron sump pump going to last with that furnace condensate dribbling all over it?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Our electric W/H's are supposed to be hard-wired on new installs. Was the W/H hard-wired originally?



This is how all residential electric heaters are wired, they are only wired your way in commercial applications here.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

OpenSights said:


> What I don't get is why they relocated it. I could see disconnecting it for the install of the furnace, but it looks like they could have put it back in it's original spot... unless I'm missing something from the pictures....
> 
> Most HVAC guys out here hate water heaters and bump up their prices so much that they get turned down.



Both were relocated so we could break up floor and roughin for basement bath.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Guess the quote to do it right was just too much? Haha


----------

